# Sibling name suggestions to go with Eloïse?



## mrsraggle

We're not pregnant with #2 yet but names are starting to bother me. I don't know what names would go with Eloïse... Apparently it was made famous in the 12th century so it's an old name. But it has come back into fashion a little bit in recent years so I read.

So do you think old fashioned names would fit with Eloïse?

I love names like Constance, Rosalie and Violet for #2. Struggling with boys names at the moment.

ETA: Eloïse's middle name is Florence.


----------



## Heidi

i'm just gonna reel some off for you from the top of my head, you never know you might like one or two :laugh2:

Eloise & Matilda
Eloise & Audrey
Eloise & Sophia
Eloise & Loretta
Eloise & Alice 
Eloise & Josie
Eloise & Jocelyn
Eloise & Eden
Eloise & Annabel
Eloise & Charlotte 
Eloise & Frances
Eloise & Elsie ​


----------



## delicious

Yeah, my first thought was Mathilde (I'm French) or Mathilda, but that doesn't go as much in my opinion.
Margot, but I don't like the name at all... and I'm not sure if it is used in English
Raphaelle?
Daphne
I agree with Charlotte.

Look up French names, Eloïse being one...


----------



## hayley x

I know of 2 Eloise's IRL and their sisters are Kayleigh and Madeleine :flower:


----------



## Ali90

Love love the name Eloise!! How about
Rose
Martha
Georgia
Madeleine


----------



## fairy_gem

I def think some old fashioned names would suit Eloise.

Some suggestions:

Beatrix
Harriet
Maisie
Edith
Phoebe
Martha
Ophelia
Alice
Jemima
Nancy
Cordelia
Cornelia
Helena
Norah
Cora
Camille
Celeste
Clarabelle
Clara


Edwin
Emmett
Evander
Franklin
Samson
Tobias
Wyatt


x


----------



## tjhazhie

i like the sophia with Eloise.. i always like the name sophia.. very cute name


----------



## mrsraggle

Thank you all - great suggestions!


----------



## amethyst77

The Eloise I know has a borther called Nicholas....


----------



## Missalissa86

Girls: Eliza, Eleanore, Elliana, Lily, Cecilia, Annalise, Rosemary, Augustine, Isabella, Ruby, Vera/Vera-Lynn
Boys: Edmond, Jackson, Clayton, Lorenzo, Lucas, Marcus, William


----------

